# Gaggia servicing



## Steven2907 (Aug 17, 2013)

Heard a few horror stories. Can anyone recommend a good service centre for a gaggia xtwo


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

user on here services gaggias.

gaggiamanualservice or same name with.com for his own website.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

You could try contacting gaggiamanualservice.com who is a member of this forum.

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/


----------

